# 8-week-old angora on Craigslist



## BunnyBlessings (Oct 31, 2013)

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/pet/4157436517.html

Hi all. I saw this ad posted on CL in the last few days and I want to get this little one so bad!! But please bring me into reality.. Angoras are already a lot of work, but what should I expect with a baby?? 

My current bunny Grace is 2.5 years old, so she eats timothy hay. Aren't babies required to have alfalfa hay until they are at least 6 months? So I'd need to keep them separated until then.. Grace is already fixed, so I could probably afford to wait on that a bit. I'd have to eventually get this one fixed to deal with territorial issues and behavior. What else, in addition to the grooming?? My husband is still not on board with getting another bunny yet, especially an angora, but I'm really trying to convince him! I want this bunny so bad now, but I'm also preparing myself first..

Someone had posted on an angora page on FB about how on CL bunnies are often bought for cheap prices by "trustworthy" people who actually use them as bait for dog fighting!! She was trying to discourage breeders from selling on CL because of this. The practice of dog fighting is horrible to me! I can't imagine anyone wanting to take something so precious as this and destroy it in this way! 

So please, what are your thoughts?? I did watch that video that was posted in another thread about grooming and everything that is involved with that. But I need to know what would be involved with caring for a baby bunny. Aren't they supposed to be at least 12 weeks before they are "rehomed?"


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 31, 2013)

Grooming all the time, alfalfa til 6 months then onto hay, and the cost of neutering--there is also not going behind your spouse's back or nagging til you get the bunny.


----------



## BunnyBlessings (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh, of course! I already promised him that I won't get this bunny unless he's on board with it.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Oct 31, 2013)

8 weeks is fine to be rehomed, although those pictures seem to show a pretty young bunny, maybe 6 weeks. Could've been taken earlier in the bun's life, I dunno. You will have to keep the two buns separated until the new one is neutered/spayed. You might still risk your older bun getting territorial and throwing off her litter habits. When I kept a friend's bunny for two weeks, they were in different rooms but my two boys could still smell the newcomer and started pee-marking everywhere on my carpet. 

If you can get alfalfa pellets for growing rabbits, timothy hay should be fine for the baby. Set aside 20 minutes a day for grooming, and have a nice cool area to keep him/her in (I see you live in Florida, so beware of bunny heatstroke), and you should be all set.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 31, 2013)

The photos don't really look like an angora to me. Even as young babies, they can still be quite fluffly. The one in the ad looks more like a lionhead. The pictures aren't really good (no body shots), so can't really tell all that well. If you did want to get this one and really want an angora, I would get more photos before you commit to anything. 

Babies don't seem to need much grooming. You do want to start getting them used to being brushed and even a blower. They should be sheered around 6-8 months, but it can depend on the coat and how long you are wanting to keep it. 

8 weeks is a suitable age to sell a rabbit. Some states to require them to be at least 8 weeks. Some breeders like to wait a bit longer to see how they develop.


----------



## BunnyBlessings (Oct 31, 2013)

A lionhead? Really? Hmm...now I'm confused. But I might ask for more pictures so I can get a better idea of what this is. However, my husband still isn't completely on board with this, so I'll probably have to wait and get one later. Maybe one day..


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 31, 2013)

I have seen countless lionheads identified as angoras. There are a few cases where I can understand, but most of the time it is very easy to see the difference. 

Is there anyone near you with an angora that you can meet? Hopefully the person knows a bit about the breed and grooming, so you can see what it is like in person. If you can take your husband, he can see them in person as well. I do find that it helps to see a breed in person, pictures can be misleading and don't show everything. Even seeing that a breed is like can help a lot. It does not have to be a rabbit that is for sale or needing a home, just one that is a good representation of the breed that you can see.


----------



## BunnyBlessings (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes, there is an angora breeder within two hours of where I live. I've contacted her a couple of times and told her that eventually I'm hoping to invest in one. She told me she knows some people that might live a little closer, but I haven't heard anything yet. I'm not rushing into things though.


----------



## BunnyBlessings (Nov 2, 2013)

I called the lady who had the rabbit, but she said someone else already got it. Oh well, maybe later on. :dunno:


----------

